# s-video problem



## paulr28 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have an s-video cable running from my laptop to my tv. the picture is fine, however there is awful feedback. it only goes away when i lower the volume on my tv. I am using the tv speakers for audio tho. the audio is fine but the feedback is still there. what can i do besides hooking speakers up to my laptop.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like your microphone is still on on the laptop. Go into your sound properties and disable the mic.


----------



## paulr28 (Apr 21, 2010)

i found out is has something to do with my power. when i unplugged my laptop adaptor from the wall the noise went away. when i plugged it back up the noise came back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you plug the laptop power into the same plug as the TV this may go away. Its a common problem.


----------



## paulr28 (Apr 21, 2010)

that didnt help. i even plugged it in as far away then in the same plug and that didnt work. ne other ideas. i doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its common due to the fat that laptops are not grounded and the internal components do not have any noise filtering. Using the battery power is the only way around this in allot of cases.


----------

